

New rideshare sites that rely on Facebook - rdl
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_19602983

======
rdl
Services like this makes a lot more sense, IMO, than building a $100b high
speed rail which won't be ready until 2035.

If you had 2-4 passengers in a fuel efficient car (easily 40-60 mpg on the
freeway using current technology), operating on existing roads, you would have
much better efficiency and lower cost than flights or rail (which wouldn't
operate full most of the time). There's also the end to end benefit,
flexibility on scheduling, increased comfort, lack of TSA, and then all the
construction costs for the new infrastructure.

I probably wouldn't rideshare SF to NYC, but for SF to LA, SF to Vegas, SF to
Tahoe, etc., it's pretty ideal.

